
Ask HN: Why would anyone want to hijack my HN account? - shashankp
Got a bunch of &#x27;password reset&#x27; emails yesterday for this very account, I&#x27;m assuming they&#x27;re malicious. What would anyone stand to gain any HN acct let alone my worthless acct?
======
throw03172019
They want your 1 karma! Usually this happens when someone thinks that is their
username and then they think the email is not being delivered so they keep
trying.

------
1996
Could simply be someone with the same name. Not many people in the US have my
name but someone in another country does, and I see when they try to reset
their iphone using my name for the apple account. They have the gmail address.
We should trade accounts!

